# Dedicated Goggles Thread



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello everybody! 

As I'm getting more into mountain biking every now and then need for new piece of equipment pops up. Now, when my FF helmet is somewhere on it's way to my address, I'm considering getting goggles as well. I was searching for goggles thread but I wasn't able to find what I need.

I've read that some of you guys use snow goggles for MTB and I do have 2 pairs of Oakley goggles that I use for snowboarding but I would like to stay away from using those as cheapest lens for Crowbars and Wisdoms are more expensive then some Oakley MX goggles, and it's not a question IF but WHEN will lens get damaged on the trail.

I would like you to tell me your goggles experience and suggestions but I would also like to see your goggles pictures, maybe even goggles + helmet combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Some people use snow goggles, but as you pointed out, they're more expensive. They're also commonly shaped differently- bike goggles are usually not as tall since bike helmets generally come farther down your forehead. And bike goggles are designed for warm weather use, so they're more comfortable. 

I have a pair of Smiths. Intakes, I think. They're good, but I'd probably buy Ryders if I were doing it over. They get uniformly good reviews from guys who should know. 

I have a full-face, but seldom wear it. I wear my goggles a lot with a half-shell helmet, though. Either a Giro Xar or an Urge Endur-o-Matic. Goggles are fantastic at speed, or on late evening low-light rides. I wouldn't want to do a lot of pedaling in them, though. They're for sustained downhills.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

*Show us your helmet and goggles*

Thanks for your reply evasive. I'm aware that goggles I'm going to buy will probably sit in my backpack most of the time, as I don't have much true downhill sections on my local trails and I'm, but as you said they are awesome in certain scenarios so I'll rather have them and not use them than hate myself for not having them 

Hopefully others will join this thread as I would really like to hear opinions on different goggles brands/models as I still have time to consider other options. I'm afraid that my goggles will fog as I tend to sweat a lot. Any advices on this?

This is what I've planned, helmet already on it's way, goggles coming soon 

*SixSixOne - Comp Shifted Matte Black*



*Oakley MX O Frame Razors Edge Red/Black*


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Smith Fuel V2. Inexpensive, comfortable, fit MTB full face helmets well. Has the pegs for and comes with the roloff system.

Can't beat it for $30.00 IMO.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Tim-H said:


> Smith Fuel V2. Inexpensive, comfortable, fit MTB full face helmets well. Has the pegs for and comes with the roloff system.
> 
> Can't beat it for $30.00 IMO.


Oh, I love this suggestion, and the best of all I can get them off ebay for 30$ + 5$ shipping to Bosnia. Can't get better than this.

What is your experience with fogging on these? I sweat a lot, so fogging has been quite a problem for me in snowboarding. I never wore MX goggles, only snow, and from my personal experience, Oakleys are great on the move. On the other hand MX goggles usualy don't have any anti-fog treatment on the lenses (I think), and even with huge temperature difference between body/environment on slopes and trails, I'm still concerned.

Edit: I just did some research and found out that Fuels V2 have anti-fog lens, so these could really become my first trail goggles :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a version with anti fog lenses.i don't sweat much around my eyes, mostly just in my hair. Some reviews say the normal lens ones fog up.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Tim-H said:


> There is a version with anti fog lenses.i don't sweat much around my eyes, mostly just in my hair. Some reviews say the normal lens ones fog up.


Oh, good thing to know. Though, this model I've found on ebay have anti-fog lenses included, if I don't order it soon I could end up ordering it from another seller that might not have these lenses.

Also, as a bonus, these goggles could save me some cash in the long run, as with anti-fog lenses I wont have to buy clear lenses, I was planing to get for my snow goggles. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluedirt (Oct 15, 2012)

That sixsixone helmet looks ace!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Urge Down-O-Matic and Zeal Detonator PPX (when they were newer):

Better vision, protection, and lack of fogging, compared to my Oakley+Fox Flux setup. Photochromic doesn't mean you can wear them at night, unless you have some seriously bright lights.

Harder to talk to others with it on, but a big plus is that it keeps the bugs away. Low profile, cool, and really comfy/compatible with my head shape/size.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Varaxis said:


> Urge Down-O-Matic and Zeal Detonator PPX (when they were newer).


I like Down-O-Matic a lot minus those "golden" vents but that's just me  Quality helmet like this was way out of my budget, and to be honest, I decided to buy FF only because Comp Shifted is quality helmet and I got it real cheap... 62$ + 8$ for shipping to Bosnia from US. Shipping, for anything other than cheap things from china, is usually half the price of an item, often even more. So as soon as I saw this deal I was all over it... I wasn't expecting to get a FF until next season, so now I'm excited like a little kid, bugging people on the forum to post pictures of their equipment and stuff like that


----------



## Jimi Chan (Oct 6, 2012)

I've got some cheap Scott Ski goggles with a yellow lens. The lens was too light for skiing in anything but a blizzard or at night so perfect for riding. Not too expensive. I have the same 661 Helmet as you and they fit a treat. Using it for BMX racing, not downhill though.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Jimi Chan said:


> I've got some cheap Scott Ski goggles with a yellow lens. The lens was too light for skiing in anything but a blizzard or at night so perfect for riding. Not too expensive. I have the same 661 Helmet as you and they fit a treat. Using it for BMX racing, not downhill though.


You probably have High Intensity yellow lenses which are really too bright for anything but foggy/overcast and even night conditions.

My helmet arrived last week and here is the picture. Though I planned to go with Smith Fuel V2 goggles I'm getting Oakley MX O Frame Razors Edge Red/Black as a gift, so I can't really complain much to be honest no matter how they turn out to be :thumbsup:










I'm really impressed with this helmet, it's light, great quality, comfortable and it doesn't seem too hot (though I haven't wore it on trails yet and cannot say how it will perform on this matter)... And for around 60-70$ I don't think you can go wrong with this helmet as your first FF. I did some research before I bought it and I've read only good things about it. Now I can say that everything I've read was true. Only issue I have with Comp Shifted is how in the hell can I remove the liner?! SIXSIXONE advertise it as a removable but I got information that it actually is not, and I have no idea where (and how) to start trying to remove it


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

FWIW I have the same helmet and I've used sunglasses with it no problem. I've never used goggles, but the sunglasses stay put just fine and fit in there great. Just a thought.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

robncircus said:


> FWIW I have the same helmet and I've used sunglasses with it no problem. I've never used goggles, but the sunglasses stay put just fine and fit in there great. Just a thought.


Sunglasses would be a good option, specially when fogging could be a big issue with the way I sweat, unfortunateIy, I don't think I can get good a quality pair with shatter resistant lenses for 30-40$ delivered to Bosnia. :madman:


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

Any thoughts on POC goggles?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

distro said:


> Any thoughts on POC goggles?


Spendy, hard to find.

Seriously though, I have a POC full face and would to try the POC goggles and see if they fit in better than my Smiths. They claim to, anyway. But I haven't seen them for much less than $70. I think I'll try Ryders goggles next year.


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

Amazon has some iris flows for around 60, was thinking about trying them.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

If you do, I'd be interested in hearing what you think of them.


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

Cornea flows arrived today from amazon (even though they said they were out of stock earlier this week). They fit the helmet fine, but I have a small head and helmet and there is some air gap between the goggles and my face so that's doesn't bode well for them.. Going to see if I can ride tomorrow with them and see how it goes.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ryders Shore, i have two pairs, best goggles I have ever tried they do not fog up at all. Tried and tested by Ryders in Vancouver on the North Shore, hence the name.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Mishtar said:


> Ryders Shore, i have two pairs, best goggles I have ever tried they do not fog up at all. Tried and tested by Ryders in Vancouver on the North Shore, hence the name.


I wish they still sold their polarized lenses. I could use a pair for big mountain rides that aren't necessarily low light.


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

Try contacting them, they may have them to sell but just not on the site. I got a spare lens for free at crankworx this summer so they must have them. Best way to go about it if you need new ones though for someone who does not have a pair is buy the polarized and a spare clear lens, they do sell those on their site.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I got the same 661 lid. I love it! I wear Smith snow goggles I got off DepartmentOfGoods.com: Discounted Outdoor Gear, Skiing, Snowboarding and Hiking Gear from The North Face, Patagonia and Oakley. for cheap. I only wear the fully for true downhill riding and for that I don't like to wear sunglasses.


----------



## JWatIV (Dec 7, 2012)

I wear my Oakley O frames both on my dirt bike and my MTB. The roll offs are a nice feature too if you're riding in wet conditions. As soon as the top layer gets dirty, just peel it off, shove it in a pocket and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

JWatIV said:


> As soon as the top layer gets dirty, just peel it off, shove it in a pocket and ride off into the sunset.


:thumbsup: for this, I bet a lot of people just throw these away the moment they peeled them off... :madman:


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

dont buy your googles over the internet.
Go to a MX shop and bring your helmet to try different googles..nose shape can make a big difference in fit/confort

Personnaly i can't wear googles becuse of the shape of my nose, when i put googles they get squeeze between the helmet and the bump on my nose(nose bone) wich makes it very uncomfortable and push the helmet up, i have the same problem with my ski helmet. I always used sunglasses and in work perfect.


----------

